# Im gonna be broke and on state assistance.



## Girlx (Aug 19, 2011)

Once we get divorced im going to be broke.. Barely have enough for food and gas. AND that doesnt even include if i have to pay daycare.. I'd be completely BROKE!!!

UGH!! 

I havent worked in 3 years.. Child support is 250 per kid.. 

I dunno what to do.. I'll have to get on state assistance.. Which sucks... 

I've told him hes going to make me have to get on it and hes all no i'll support you.. Right.. 

Sorry.. Just venting I guess..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's scary. When I left my 1st daughter's father years ago, I had limited income at first.

It's hard, I know. But it is possible.


----------



## Girlx (Aug 19, 2011)

I have NO income right now. I've been Stay at home mom for 3 years.. I've calculated my budget for if i got paid 12 an hour and 15 an hour and I will barely have anything left over every 2 weeks for gas and food. Now if I have to pay Daycare. I will have NOTHING for food or gas. 

The daycare depends on if my mom gets laid off or not.. She then will help as long as she can.. UGH


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

From experience, the day my husband left I applied for medical and food assistance. I was pregnant and I have 2 daughters. I did what I had to do. I'm a woman who's pride can be as big if not bigger than any man. I was a stay at home until 2008 when I got a *part time* job. I got the assistance. I've gotten energy and rent assistance since he has left, guess what??? It has made me stronger than I ever believed I could be. I stopped feeling like a failure. My husband throws me a few dollars here and there and I stretch it like Stretch Armstrong. I'm broke as hell at the moment, but I'm still in my own apartment, have my car, lights, gas, food and dignity. You can do it!! If he had the courage to leave you with nothing, have the courage and strength to do it all without him!!! He didn't really leave you with nothing, you have yourself. The most important person outside of your kids. You can do it, I know it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you not sue for temporary support?


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually if you apply for public assistance THEY will go after him for you.


----------

